# Pics of my 1/48 kits project !



## jmarcp (Jul 21, 2000)

Here is a link where you can view my AIRCRAFT ongoing and complete project :

http://pages.videotron.com/jmarcpe/project avion.htm

You are in other subject ,I also have pics of my other 1/48 project , here is the direct link :

http://pages.videotron.com/jmarcpe/PROJECT 48IEME.htm

Hope youl'le liek them !
Jmarc


----------



## jmarcp (Jul 21, 2000)

HI !
I manage to complete 3 projects since the last post , they are:

Rotachute MK.III DIORAMA:

https://picasaweb.google.com/102095495751964616172/Rotachute?gsessionid=oOarX4Scs-g05_R2J7Bruw#

GOLIATH X 2 , one as a complete interior !:

https://picasaweb.google.com/102095495751964616172/Goliath#

Now I putting some time to complete the SWORD N9M, REVELL B-1A CONVERSION ,and a SCRATCH 1/48 CORGI WWII BRITISH PARATROOPER BIKE !

Hope youl'le like the pics !
Jmarc


----------



## jmarcp (Jul 21, 2000)

I manage to complete these 1/48 aircraft helicopter project since the last post folow the link to view the pics :

AVRO CF-105 ARROW 'DEATH ROW' :

https://picasaweb.google.com/102095...=directlink&gsessionid=kpWXlFUm4s-mFjIOysF9Cg#

AVRO CF-105 WINGS at the Nationnal air museum :

http://picasaweb.google.com/1020954...ersJeanMarc?gsessionid=lwdxMfBh-SKP4Q60jONzZA#

AVRO CF-105 'DROP TANK MUCK-UP' :

https://picasaweb.google.com/102095495751964616172/GazTank1_48JeanMarc#

FOCKE-ANGELIS FA-336 :

https://picasaweb.google.com/102095495751964616172/FOCKEANGELISFA336#

Hope youl'le like them 
Jmarc


----------



## jmarcp (Jul 21, 2000)

Here an update since the last post :
I manage to completed these :

SCRATCHBUILT 1/48 WWII BRITISH CORGI WELLBIKE :
https://picasaweb.google.com/102095495751964616172/WELLBIKE#

SCRATCHBUILT 1/48 WWII BRITISH BICYCLE AMBULANCE :
https://picasaweb.google.com/102095495751964616172/BicycletteAmbulance2eGuerreMondiale#

I'm almost true with the NORTHROP N9M ,CF-105 FLIGHT SIMULATOR !

Hope youl'le enjoy them !
Jmarc


----------

